# Mad Max pictures, etc.



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

I think it would be cool to display pictures of our dogs doing stuff that's a bit off the beaten path...

Here's my pup doing position changes on a wall 5 inches wide.


























...and some pictures of him looking cool... 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! He looks like a total powerhouse.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

He's lookin good Andres, I can see the family resemblance


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well not much action but definately off the beaten path. Here's Thunder alerting on "parts" in the suitcase during cadaver training.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I love that "wild" look in his eyes, Andres! Looks like a very cool dog!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't get a chance to take a lot of pics at USAR training, but other folks are usually good at bringing and using their cameras (and then sending me the pics). I don't think I've posted these before, so here are a few taken of Riot when he was a USAR dog...

Lowering from a bridge during a training exercise:



















Riot searching the rubble and then finding and alerting on the "victim":


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

*SPECTACULAR SHOTS, PEOPLE. REAL WORKING DOGS !!!*


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jose Alberto Reanto said:


> *SPECTACULAR SHOTS, PEOPLE. REAL WORKING DOGS !!!*


See? I was being serious about the "extreme ob" shots. You're just about the only one who bothered to post them until now...:wink:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Very cool!!!! 8)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

A few people have asked via PM, so I'll answer here - yep, that's me in blue being lowered with Riot in my lap  . 

See, there are a few of us girls out there who like to play hard just like the boys!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> A few people have asked via PM, so I'll answer here - yep, that's me in blue being lowered with Riot in my lap  .
> 
> See, there are a few of us girls out there who like to play hard just like the boys!


As the father of two daughters that have always been taught to "go for the gusto", and G-dad to 4 g-daughters, I'd like to say...."Action chicks ROCK"! :wink:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

AWESOME pics guys (and gals)!!!!!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice pics!  

Andres,very cool dog! 8)


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

We're up to 4 meters...


























Please take note of the beautiful volcano in the background...and the gorgeous weather.

Y'all ought to come here for a visit!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Aside from the great athleticism, what great photos!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Y'all ought to come here for a visit!


In a heartbeat!

Andres, how are you teaching the long jump like that? How do you break down the training?


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Please take note of the beautiful volcano in the background...and the gorgeous weather.

Y'all ought to come here for a visit![/quote]


Andres, great pictures and a super performer. The view......well we have very similar ones here in Hawaii, plus we have pretty hula girls :wink:  

Aloha 
Robert


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> Andres, how are you teaching the long jump like that? How do you break down the training?


Woody...I'm not breaking it up. The dog and I have such a strong bond that he sees me jump the 4 meters without touching the PVC...and he immediately wants to beat me at it...

...much like Robert Blok, volcanoes and hula girls.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> The dog and I have such a strong bond that he sees me jump the 4 meters without touching the PVC...and he immediately wants to beat me at it...


Let's see the pic...flying Andres...

So does this mean Greg Long teaches his dogs to sit on rusted out relics from the Oklahoma oil boom by climbing up, sitting down, and looking really embarassed? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> So does this mean Greg Long teaches his dogs to sit on rusted out relics from the Oklahoma oil boom by climbing up, sitting down, and looking really embarassed?


I don't know.

What say you, Greg?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually,yes! I do climb up first with my dogs.  

And I always look embarassed. :wink:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Hannibal Lecter impersonation...










Ughhh!










Deep impact.










Hey, guys???? Post some moooooore pics, will ya?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool! 
I think those eyes would even scare Hannibal Lector.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Andres, I took to videos instead. A little contribution at the Video Gallery.


----------

